# Ford 4600 power steering leak



## Moophl (Jul 27, 2020)

The steering gear side cover gasket on my Ford 4600 fails repeatedly and I've had to replace it several times. It's gasket no. 20 in the exploded view. This has been an issue for several years, sometimes the replacements lasts minutes, sometimes days, or even years. I've seen no pattern as to when the failure occurs, it doesn't seem connected to how much the wheel is turned or rpms. When it fails I obviously lose power steering immediately, together with a couple of pints of power steering fluid. I can't find any damage on the side cover or the housing that could in turn damage the gasket so I imagine the issue is caused by the power steering system pressure. Do you think I'm on the right track; and if so, what could be the root cause of the issue?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I can't help much, but I'm wondering if the surfaces of the housing that the gasket seals may be nicked or marred to some degree. Also, is there perhaps a torque value and a bolt tightening sequence that is not being followed?


----------



## Mark B (Jul 29, 2020)

Moophl said:


> The steering gear side cover gasket on my Ford 4600 fails repeatedly and I've had to replace it several times. It's gasket no. 20 in the exploded view. This has been an issue for several years, sometimes the replacements lasts minutes, sometimes days, or even years. I've seen no pattern as to when the failure occurs, it doesn't seem connected to how much the wheel is turned or rpms. When it fails I obviously lose power steering immediately, together with a couple of pints of power steering fluid. I can't find any damage on the side cover or the housing that could in turn damage the gasket so I imagine the issue is caused by the power steering system pressure. Do you think I'm on the right track; and if so, what could be the root cause of the issue?


----------



## Mark B (Jul 29, 2020)

I have a major leak in the same plate. Is this a risky or complicated process? If I pull the plate off, is there a chance of getting something messed up?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

"Getting something messed up?" I guess there is always that "chance", but in this case its not likely. What you see in the diagram posted above is pretty much what you will see when you dig into it. The gaskets do fail over time, most things will after enough years of service. The thing to keep in mind with this gasket is that the tube (item 24 in the diagram) that must be removed in the process, is carrying whatever pressure is required to steer the tractor under load when turning in that one direction. I honestly don't remember if its right or left. The chamber behind the gasket is filled with steering fluid under that same pressure attempting to move a piston upwards to help make that turning happen. I'm not sure in your case what the system pressure relief setting is but on most tractors with this style of steering its between 600 and 1200 PSI. 

That gasket must contain fluid at that pressure as it goes back and forth day in and day out so it needs to be a stout gasket. I use only the OEM part in this spot. Not aftermarket or home made. Clean the contact surfaces well and check closely for anything less than smooth, flat faces on both. I don't usually use a sealant unless one of the surfaces looks suspect. I tighten the bolts from the center out, back and forth in increments from just snug at first, then tight, then tighter yet. I've never used a torque wrench but they're 3/8 bolts so I go as tight as I feel comfortable with on a long handle 3/8 ratchet.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 29, 2020)

thanks, was not sure if there were a chance of parts falling out or springs shooting out. This is new to me. I do not do a lot of mechanical work.


----------



## Moophl (Jul 27, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. I can't help much, but I'm wondering if the surfaces of the housing that the gasket seals may be nicked or marred to some degree. Also, is there perhaps a torque value and a bolt tightening sequence that is not being followed?


Thank you! No, there are no noticeable marks on either surface. Also no torque values or sequence mentioned in the service manual. Since my post I've given the power steering pump some attention, swapping out the filter and the o-rings for the container, and looked over the pressure relief valve. It had some tool marks on it, indicating to me that some previous owner has been down the same route at one point. It seemed clean and functional as far as I could tell. I polished the tool scuffs a bit and put it together and it's been working for a couple of hours now, time will tell if I got it this time or not...



Mark B said:


> thanks, was not sure if there were a chance of parts falling out or springs shooting out. This is new to me. I do not do a lot of mechanical work.


There is a spring, 21 in the image, which is loose but usually stays in place during disassembly. I suppose that the shim 22 might fall out too but I can't locate it on my tractor, I suppose its missing. Before taking it apart you should know that the 10 bolts holding the side cover all have o-rings that you need replacements for. And you will need to move the hand throttle assembly out of the way, can be separated with nut 8 in the attached image and moved out of place, just keep track of the washers (mine looks a bit different from the diagram but same basic idea)


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

This picture reminded me of of your problem.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 29, 2020)

Looks like replacing the seal was a success. I do have a leak develop from where the pressure tube bolts on. These washers have rubber in them. Is this a special seal or just an o-ring? if it is a o-ring, is there a certain size?

Like i said before, i am not a mechanic


thanks for the advice!


----------

